# Grizzly dust collector is on sale



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

If anyone is interested in a dust collector I got an email this morning from grizzly they have the 1hp upright model for 129.00.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Central Machinery ofers a very nice dust collector for about $170. You can find it at Harbor Freight. I picked up one of these second hand (for a song) and it works great. Watch the sale ad's, both Rockler and Woodcraft have offered 4" x 10' clear dust collection hose for great sale prices.


----------

